# Fritz Box 7330 SL



## MrDeath (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe den 1&1 Home Server 7330 SL bekommen. 
Für die Wlan Konfiguration steht im Handbuch das ich einen Fritz Wlan Stick nehmen soll.

Aber kann ich das Gerät auch mit dem Belkin Surf+ Wlan USB-Adapter nutzen?
soviel ich weiß müsste ich dann nur unten in der Task leiste von Windows 7 beim Netzwerk Icon 
meinen Router auswählen, dann die Verschlüsselung eingeben(z.B. WPA2) und dann mein Passwort eingeben.
Oder muss ich noch Irgendwas beachten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Myst007 (13. Februar 2012)

Das steht da immer drinnen, die wollen ja das man ihre eigenen Produkte kauft. 
Einfach den Stick rein alles wie gehabt eingeben und dann müsste es laufen.


----------

